
Helvetica: The Blend, Reinvented - tedmiston
https://blog.suddencoffee.com/helvetica-the-blend-reinvented-2a4c557821b7
======
tedmiston
Sudden Coffee (YC W17) created a new process for blending coffee. Instead of
brewing the blend together, each different bean is brewed and dried
separately, then combined after the fact.

The main benefit here is being able to customize brewing parameters for each
individual coffee. But I'm also excited about what this means for creating
custom blends on the fly in smaller batches. Being able to tune the balance
very well post brew. Different combinations could be A/B tested with a much
faster iteration cycle for instance.

